# Underworld 4 (2011)



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Treat this next bit of news as a rumor until something concrete comes in. But it looks like Kate Beckinsale may be returning as Selene in the new *Underworld* flick:

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/17064


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/17226


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Yay!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

While Kate Beckinsale has been "attached" to star in this fourth flick, rumor now is that she's ""trying to find a way out of the film -- or at least have a smaller role in order to "pass the torch" to one of her kindred."

Interesting - for any fans here, would you be interested in a 4th installment if her role was minimal to none, and she wasn't the lead?

Look for this in theaters January 21, 2011.

http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/16241/beckinsale-is-in-a-fourth-underworld-


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Kate Beckinsale Confirmed to Reprise Her Role in UNDERWORLD 4, Production Starts March 2011. This would put it in theaters in January 2012.

http://www.collider.com/2010/09/23/kate-beckinsale-underworld-4-production-march-2011/?_r=true


----------

